# Your Mark on the World



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you see yourself as having a lasting (in human terms) mark on the world? Maybe through contributions to art, science, politics, or charity? Do you care if you do or don't? Are you quite happy to disappear into complete obscurity after your few closest generations all die out so long as you live your own life happily?

Personally, when I was growing up, I always felt that I would have wasted my life if I failed to have a significant impact on the world or human culture. Adolescent short-sightedness, I know. Now, my views are still developing, as I often change between: "I'll try my best to put my thoughts and creations out into the world to engage with others, and hope to be a successful artist" and "What does it matter? We're all unsightly vermin on the otherwise unblemished face of nature." 

As tacky as it sounds, since meeting my other half I've been far, _far_ happier with the prospect of doing nothing other than just making one person happy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I can go happily back to the soil with the knowledge that my humble contribution to this planet will be in the form of fertilizer for some fledgling oak or beautiful black maple tree.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Checking in. No mark, no guilt, here. Hasn't everything been done yet?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm leaving my mark in this world with all my words of wisdom I post here at TC.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I'm leaving my mark in this world with all my words of wisdom I post here at TC.


Me too. Some mark, eh?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Just the usual things - in terms of family, my local community, work, etc. Which is not as wide as some, but my main aim is basically to stay connected & contribute what I can. Beyond that, there will be another generation, and another, etc. It's a bit like a relay race, you pass the baton to the next runner, and that's basically it, for good or bad you've done what you can do, & it just continues, we're a link in the chain, kind of...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I dunno, judging your contributions from a big-picture, historical kind of perspective is kind of myopic. (Ironically.) You can keep expanding that scope until the most important revolutions and innovations in mankind seem insignificant. If my mark on the world is limited to the people I care about, I couldn't care less about anything else.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd like to leave my mark on huge audiences around the world someday, bring people joy, entertainment, and comfort with my voice. But I think I'd be just as happy leaving my mark on a small group of students, helping them discover their voice. Or I'd be just as happy leaving my mark on present and future family.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I am a polymath. I will leave my mark by making significant contributions to each and every field or branch of knowledge that interests me. These include physics, mathematics, philosophy, architecture, music, medicine, having sex with every hot woman on the planet, linguistics, chess, literature, and video game design.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Personally, when I was growing up, I always felt that I would have wasted my life if I failed to have a significant impact on the world or human culture.


Yeah, me too. I spent my childhood alternately fantasizing about saving the world and feeling guilty for not having done so yet.

In my present mindset, I don't feel any great longing to be remembered by history, but I do want my life to be as useful as possible. In vague and idealist terms, I want to help as many people as I can manage. That will be satisfying to me, whether or not it seems likely to be remembered after I am dead.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Everyone leaves a mark, no matter how small, that is still relevant as long as life in the universe exists. What, exactly, an individual's mark will be is another matter. We are each the product of all of our predecessors.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It seems in this world, if you leave too big a mark, the vultures of academia descend into your innermost secrets and lay them bare for future generations to leer at and mock. I think your sleep will be more restful if you live in relative obscurity and do your good works not to be seen of men.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> It seems in this world, if you leave too big a mark, the vultures of academia descend into your innermost secrets and lay them bare for future generations to leer at and mock. I think your sleep will be more restful if you live in relative obscurity and do your good works not to be seen of men.


Actually, your sleep won't be any different whatsoever. After all, it _will_ be the big sleep.  (get it?)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I just hope I die before it's time to wear diapers again!


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I can go happily back to the soil with the knowledge that my humble contribution to this planet will be in the form of fertilizer for some fledgling oak or beautiful black maple tree.





> I bequeath myself to the dirt to grow from the grass I love,
> If you want me again look for me under your bootsoles.


But then again, the guy who wrote that got a New Jersey Turnpike rest-stop named after him.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> I just hope I die before it's time to wear diapers again!


good luck with that.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Hopefully I'll do something influential in the future but as of now I haven't done anything.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Let's be real here. Good chance you spend you whole life working for something and then BAM: car accident, dead as dinner. Better to live life in nihilistic hedonism!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

As long as the world is a little better for my life than it would otherwise have been, I think I will feel satisfied.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

The marks I leave may just be footprints on the shoulders of those who have and will support, encourage, teach, inspire....


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I've been fortunate enough to have had the opportunity to leave an impression several times in my short life so far; I have taken advantage of every single one and continue to influence people's consciousness on a daily basis without me even being present. Also through the different places I play; I have had many folks say they want to play or sing or whatever just because of the way I made them feel. I love affecting people and in a positive way, of course. If only I can make one person try harder or feel better about themselves,...to me, it's a job worth doing.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Statistically, there is about 20% chance that the gas(oline) or diesel you are using in your car has been produced in refineries over catalysts developed by myself (1996-2000) or by the team I manage (2000-now). It may not be a lasting mark, but it is not insignificant.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> Everyone leaves a mark, no matter how small, that is still relevant as long as life in the universe exists. What, exactly, an individual's mark will be is another matter. We are each the product of all of our predecessors.


I see what you're getting at, but not _everyone_ leaves a mark. Someone with a secluded life and no children arguably leaves no mark. Interesting also that you should say "as long as life in the universe exists" - surely we all have our mark so long as _human_ life exists, but as soon as our species is extinct, even the most colossal names of our race will have no mark on the universe at all. In all likelihood, our only permanent effect on the universe will be our destruction of this planet!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I see what you're getting at, but not _everyone_ leaves a mark. Someone with a secluded life and no children arguably leaves no mark. Interesting also that you should say "as long as life in the universe exists" - surely we all have our mark so long as _human_ life exists, but as soon as our species is extinct, even the most colossal names of our race will have no mark on the universe at all. In all likelihood, our only permanent effect on the universe will be our destruction of this planet!


Well, okay. There is that. But I'm still hoping for some team of alien archaeologists to come dig up our fossilized remains in a couple hundred million years.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My mark would be I think a little more on the unconventional side. If I could achieve musical success, fame and fortune, those would be amazing things, which would undoubtedly intend to use in some helpful way. But I want to touch the world in a different way. All I really wish to do with my life is be a witness for Christ to at least one person, where I would say to them, "I don't just want to be your friend. Would you let me be your friend _forever_?" and they would agree to that proposition. Just one person, hopefully more. Then I know I fulfilled my true purpose in life.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Let's be real here. Good chance you spend you whole life working for something and then BAM: car accident, dead as dinner. Better to live life in nihilistic hedonism!


Its better to try. Nihilistic hedonism is overrated.


----------

